# treadwright tires?



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

has anyone used there tires, or know anything about them. i need tires bad for my truck was checking them out there having a sell. type treadwright then add a .com for there site lol, wasn't sure if i can post there link. thanks and tight lines justin.:beer:


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Some people just hate retreads so you will hear that side. I have never run them but my dad ran retreads for years with out a problem. If you look at a lot of the off road forums these tire from treadwright get a lot of praise from the people who run them. They also said they were a good company to deal with. If you do get them keep us updated on how they do.


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

they look like they will last and at half the cost what the hell. i have a 98 f-150 and i will more than likely only keep it for another year or so. don't want to spend a bunch on tires right now. plus for about the same price as a "normal" tire i can buy locally, i can get something with more meat on them. also will give the old lady something to bitch about,she said it will look more "*******"...LOL. tight lines jusitn


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

I heard that the tires were really excellent. The testimonials at the website are pretty extensive also. I haven't owned any of these particular tires, but I had some computerized retread 'Gatorbacks' on my SVO mustang, and you couldn't tell the retread from the new one. Bought them from the back of Car and Driver magazine a long long time ago.

Even fooled the guy at the tire store until I showed him the 'R' branded on the sidewall.

Basically, if the tire was good and they chose a decent tire to tread, then the end result is going to be good. And it looks like Treadwright does that


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks j love, not sure what i'm going to to yet. just sent a email to a ad on craigslist for 4 winter tires used one winter for 200 bucks. thats pretty good and alot cheaper wich is what i'm going for at this time. agree about the testimonials, they sound pretty conviceing. tight lins justin:fishing:


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

I also think one of the offroad mags did a test and they came to same opinion: as long as you get a good carcass (sidewall) the tires were great for the value


----------

